# NGD: PRS Holcomb prototype 7-string



## MrakShores (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm mega-late on this but I figure a belated NGD post is better than none at all.
On the first date of our most recent tour back in April, I received a very special guitar from PRS: a 26.5" scale, 7-string version of my PRS signature model. I had been discussing with PRS since last year about the possibility of building a prototype 7-string based off of my current signature model, though I had no expectations on when it'd be ready, since this would be among the first extended scale 7s they had ever built (I think Mike Mushok had one or a couple built at some point in time). Needless to say, I was pleasantly surprised to have it ready just in time for this past tour.
It shares the bulk of the same specs as my 6-string signature model: wood combination, color (Holcomb burst), hardware, the satin finish, pickups, bridge, fretboard radius (20"), and so on. The only differences are the scale length (26.5") the neck carve, which is not based on any currently-existing PRS design, and a white binding on the neck which I opted for purely out of aesthetics. I actually had nothing to do with the design of the neck carve; Paul Smith simply ran with the design of the neck and absolutely nailed it. The string-spacing is a bit wider than the SE model in production, which is a good thing. The pickups are a 7-string version of my Duncan Alpha/Omega set.
After having over a month on tour to road-test this guitar every night, I'm still blown away by it. It's hands-down the most comfortable 7-string I've ever played, and leaps and bounds better than any PRS 7-string I've laid hands on, Private Stock and otherwise. Paul and the team raised the bar with this instrument. 
(Thanks to Meesh/Nollz for snapping these pics).


----------



## Braden717 (May 31, 2015)

That looks incredible. My next guitar I'll be getting is your 6 string version in holcomb burst. Did he hook you up with stainless frets on the prototype again? Also, I have to ask. Any chance of a limited run?


----------



## patdavidmusic (May 31, 2015)

Holy moley, grats dude cant wait to hear it on tour!


----------



## Bigredjm15 (May 31, 2015)

I actually got to sit by the pool and talk with Rich Hannon after Rockville about PRS guitars and this guitar. He mentioned he handed that guitar to you that day haha. Very very very awesome looking guitar I hope they do a run of these, I'd imagine it would sell like no other.


----------



## JesperX (May 31, 2015)

Hnnnnnngggg!

Congrats! It looks amazing and oh so classy. After that video with Keith Merrow I was definitely curious about that pickup set of yours. The 6 string version sounded killer, so I'm sure the 7's follow suit.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 31, 2015)

absolutely stunning


----------



## MrPfloyd (May 31, 2015)

unreal how nice that is.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Jun 1, 2015)

PRS in 7s always is a dream,
will it be available on signature production?
if yes i must going to get one


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice! Congrats Mark! 

I was about to say, is this a sign that PRS will be offering USA Made 7 strings... here is to hoping so!


----------



## jwade (Jun 1, 2015)

That is an excellent looking pile of lumber.


----------



## Neilzord (Jun 1, 2015)

Well that just looks fantastic. 

26.5 Scale is so comfortable too, I bet this thing is a dream to play!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glorious!  I'm still quite smitten with my Holcomb 6, if they release the 7 I'm in trouble!


----------



## Millul (Jun 1, 2015)

Gorgeous...congrats for getting yourself your own sig Modell!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 1, 2015)

Mark it looked awesome on stage. It goes perfectly with the fan blowing your hair "a la Steve Vai". Epic. Sounded completely t!ts from where I was standing, on leads and rhythm. I was wondering if you had a custom neck carve since they don't make any outside the Private Stock custom orders. Glorious NGD!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 1, 2015)

Classy as .....


----------



## dean_fry (Jun 1, 2015)

Release this to mere mortals like us paahleeeeze!!! WOW!


----------



## austink (Jun 1, 2015)

Absolutely stunning guitar. I have been trying my hardest not to hurt my bank account by picking up one of your sig models, but the temptation is strong... I bet this one absolutely slays. If this becomes a production model my bank account is in trouble.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks awesome bro!


----------



## tjrlogan (Jun 1, 2015)

Please please PRS....Do not release this....my kid needs her college fund.


----------



## lemeker (Jun 1, 2015)

I want one......

That is impressive.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm trying not to read TOO much into it, but you called this one a "prototype" twice, Mark?  Does this mean there is a chance that PRS might do this as another limited run? I don't want to spoil the news in case that's the plan, but if it's possible to get a heads up (since the ordering window is so small) so I could have cash ready by getting something sold, that would be wonderful as this is a guitar I would gladly let something go to score.  DAT DREAM PRS 7!


----------



## geese_com (Jun 2, 2015)

Whoa! Paging themike.


----------



## Lemons (Jun 3, 2015)

-wait for the Holcomb 7 to be released
-buy a 6 string version second hand

Welp, better start saving!


----------

